# A new fishing fly



## snowbear (May 26, 2021)

I'm playing around a little at the fly tying vise.  This is the first try at the new "Zoe" fishing fly.
Yes, ZOE, as in the kitty.  The fur is from her brush.




&quot;Zoe&quot; fly by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (May 26, 2021)

Any cat would approve


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 26, 2021)

Hmmm...using cat fur to catch cat food!


----------



## K9Kirk (May 26, 2021)

Interesting shot and cool hobby, especially if they work well.


----------



## Space Face (May 27, 2021)

I tie flies but I ain't that good.  It's a great thrill catching a fish with something you've constructed yourself.


----------



## Original katomi (May 30, 2021)

Brill,  hope it works as good as it looks


----------



## mjcmt (May 30, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> Any cat would approve


But will the trout approve?


----------



## snowbear (May 30, 2021)

Hopefully, they will be too hungry (and fooled) to care.
50's F and rainy this weekend, so I'll try tomorrow.


----------

